
Need Feedback for a Android App - vedist
Hi guys,<p>We’ve been working on a new products , the app is useful for accessing files and folders across multiple cloud storage providers. Many useful features such as multi-account support, encrypt and decrypt across multiple files and folders compress and extract functionality and many many more new features are included.<p>The app is called: Syndoc  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.syndoc.merlin&amp;hl=en)<p>A quick summary of the main features you’ll see (so you can get a sense of what it does, and if you&#x27;d like to beta test) - Unified view to view all your cloud drives<p>1.Upload&#x2F;download files to Google Drive, OneDrive, Amazon S3 and DropBox
2.Copy and move files quickly between multiple accounts and providers
3.Rename and export files and documents, preview and edit files
4.Compress and extract folders on the go with quick &amp; easy zipping.
5.Designed to protect your data whenever you transfer, store, or access it.
6.Change access permissions for files &amp; folders whenever you need.<p>Do you guys have any suggestions&#x2F;advice&#x2F;feedback?
======
vedist
Clickable link to playstore for app "Syndoc" \-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.syndoc.mer...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.syndoc.merlin&hl=en)

